# Launcher Redraw?



## TYPE M GTS-t (Aug 24, 2011)

Im using Nova Launcher. Is there any way to reduce or eliminate the launcher redrawing every time I exit an app?


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

I'd like to know this as well.

I could understand it on my D1 because of the low ram but I don't think I should be seeing it on the GNex.

Though it only takes a second to load compared to 20-30 seconds on my D1.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## TYPE M GTS-t (Aug 24, 2011)

i liked V6 supercharger on my droid x because it locked the launcher into memory. Redraw was minimal. Hope there is a way to do something similar here.


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

TYPE M GTS-t said:


> i liked V6 supercharger on my droid x because it locked the launcher into memory. Redraw was minimal. Hope there is a way to do something similar here.


Unless I'm mistaken, we can use it on the GNex. I just feel like we shouldn't have to with this device.

BTW I used it on my D1 and it was a great tool.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## legacystar (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm hoping the nova launcher dev adds the lock in memory feature


----------



## SaxaDroid (Jul 4, 2011)

just add ro.HOME_APP_ADJ=1 to your build.prop


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

Lol. I had forgotten all about that build prop edit. Thanks!


----------



## legacystar (Jun 9, 2011)

SaxaDroid said:


> just add ro.HOME_APP_ADJ=1 to your build.prop


This is great thank you. Does this work for other apps like the browser?


----------



## spiccolli (Jan 12, 2012)

Couple noob questions here if you don't mind....

there is only 1 build.prop, right - in /system ? (ESfile explorer won't let me search root







)
does it matter where in the file "ro.HOME_APP_ADJ=1" is added?


----------



## legacystar (Jun 9, 2011)

spiccolli said:


> Couple noob questions here if you don't mind....
> 
> there is only 1 build.prop, right - in /system ? (ESfile explorer won't let me search root
> 
> ...


Yes there is only one build.prop in /system. Just add the line to the end of the file


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

legacystar said:


> Yes there is only one build.prop in /system. Just add the line to the end of the file


You add this in terminal, then check in data/local.prop.

After entering the command in terminal (it will then show a new line) type reboot and hit enter again.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

See screenshot:









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## TYPE M GTS-t (Aug 24, 2011)

SaxaDroid said:


> just add ro.HOME_APP_ADJ=1 to your build.prop


Thank you!


----------



## spiccolli (Jan 12, 2012)

MistaWolfe said:


> You add this in terminal, then check in data/local.prop.
> 
> After entering the command in terminal (it will then show a new line) type reboot and hit enter again.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I'm quite new to this, so what you are asking does not make sense to me. Do you mean the adb terminal?
And when you reboot the phone, local.prop is added to build.prop?

I'm pretty sure I got it to work, because it seems faster, here is what i did:
-copied build.prop to /sdcard with ES
-moved the file to my pc over usb
-made backup build.prop and added the line to original
-moved the original file to /sdcard over usb
-copied over build.prop in /system using ES

Does this accomplish the same thing?

thanks for your help!

+1 legacystar


----------

